# Diamond Naturals



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Switched all the dogs to Diamond Naturals today. First impression, they loved it! Sky, Smudge, Cleveland and Duke have not been eating so well. Just kind of picking through their food (Purina Dog Chow). They were all done before Athena and that doesn't happen, ever! LOL! Tractor Supply had a 40# bag on sale for $29.99 for adult and a 40# bag of puppy food for $26.99. Had read some good reviews on it and took a shot. So far so good. We'll see how things change with them. Hopefully they  a lot less!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Poop less, live longer healther lives! Way to go!!!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Good for you .. Aireals right .. "Way to go"


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Good for you .. Aireals right .. "Way to go"


Matter of fact, I think it might have been a post of yours that turned me onto it. If it was, thanks! If not, thanks anyways!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Matter of fact, I think it might have been a post of yours that turned me onto it. If it was, thanks! If not, thanks anyways!


Thank you .. I have posted about it a few times .. its a decent dog food for the price .. I have had many folks turn to it and have GREAT results.

Thanks again


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

We have been on it for over a year dogs love it ,they look good and my pockets dont get drained.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

SWEET! Wish I could use that dog food or even the kirkland brand. BOOOO to allegies and blue buffalo wilderness for being so much money! I'm spending $60 every 1.5 to 2 weeks for 2 dogs!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, first full day and everyone is still chowing down. Even Sky has an interest in her food again which, as some of you know, is a very good thing.


----------

